
How Millennials Are Reshaping Charity and Online Giving - KhalilK
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/10/13/338295367/how-millennials-are-reshaping-charity-and-online-giving
======
joostheesters
I think bitcoin will have a big influence on people donating to charity. Also
the charity could give better (digital) insight about how they spend the
received bitcoin donations

